# Hunting to save your life.



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I know there are a lot of people out there that don't feel right hunting animals for food when it's so easy to go to the supermarket and buy a couple pounds of ground beef. And I totally get that. However, there may come a time when being able to take game could mean the difference between life and death.

With that in mind I've mocked up a couple of concept targets that should allow even the most diehard vegans to practice taking shots on animals without feeling too guilty about it.









That's Suicide Bomber Bunny and Pistol Packin' Squirrel. Who could feel bad about shooting those deviants? Pro tip: you better go for headshots on the bunny.

Edit: Don't take this too serious, guys. I was just drawing some fun silhouettes and got a wild hair. No offence intended.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the targets. Used to use photocopies of RPG monsters and Barney in the late 90s. Literal LOL, thanks for posting. 

PS: any plans to scan and upload? Please?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Here you go, buddy.

















I photoshopped them to get out all that funny gray paper color. Should both print out on an 8 1/2" X 11 sheet of paper.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice man, think ill print out a couple of these for kicks!


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice. Ill be printing some of these out for home hunting practice.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Jaximus! I was laughing about this as I drifted off to sleep last night.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Thanks Jaximus! I was laughing about this as I drifted off to sleep last night.


No problem. I'm glad you could get a chuckle out of it. My wife suggested I set up a hostage rescue shot with the woodchuck drawings I made. Keep an eye out, haha.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Even better. I always feel a little ghoulish shooting at anything more realistic than a human silhouette. These are perfect!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hahahaha ! great humorous take with the targets. all that was missing was like a long range sniper crow or a ninja snake.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

well that's certainly better than shooting at a bullseye


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Classic haha


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I printed them out and took some shots yesterday. Couldn't shoot straight and too embarrassed to post the after pics. Pistol Squirrel got away unscathed, and Bunny Bomber merely got a bum leg. Tried 3 different forks, just wasn't my day for aim.










Thanks again for the good humor!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Haha, that's awesome, studer. I'm glad my insanity is, at the very least, somewhat entertaining.

On an accuracy note: Yesterday when I stopped shooting I was putting rounds into the same hole at 10 meters. Today I went out all confident and was shooting something that resembled a cylinder bore shotgun pattern. Just could not make the rounds go where I wanted to for the life of me. 1,000 mosquito bites later I packed it up, defeated... dejected... Can't win 'em all, I guess.


----------

